# some pics



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

here are some pics i took and decided to share

american alligator


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a moose's ass


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

porcupine sleeping


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

another cause he was too cute


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crane (some species)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bison


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bald eagle


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats it guys and girls
hope u enjoy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks great! Where did you go ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Awesome pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Looks great! Where did you go ?


 queens zoo

flushing new york


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

that porcupine is my boy.. hes chillen like a villain..


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great pics, looks like a nice zoo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pamonster said:


> great pics, looks like a nice zoo


 its small and only $5 and they have a petting zoo
so its cool place to bring a date for a few hours


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i love the Bald eagle, We going to have one in the PR zoo...

Carnivoro


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> i love the Bald eagle, We going to have one in the PR zoo...
> 
> Carnivoro










thats awesome
they are so amazing in person
so proud


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i love bald eagles


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Awesome pics Death , Thanks for sharing


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL mr. freez


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I saw a pair of bald eagles at a faclonry centre. They are so cool looking, and bigger than you think. Shame they were smuggled.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I saw a pair of bald eagles at a faclonry centre. They are so cool looking, and bigger than you think. Shame they were smuggled.










they are so frigin big in person
gotta love them


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

> a moose's ass


Ummm..... That is an elk's ass, lol
















-Weston-


----------



## Nix (Mar 13, 2004)

I see them around here wild, (I live in Michigan) I think they had a nest around our river, I could see them circling overtop the river all the time.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw them in Oregon when I went there for a three week pack trip. After we unloaded the mules, we took the horses on day rides after we set up camp. We did this several times and I saw maybe 20 deer, hundreds of elk, and a BIG black bear. I love packing.

-Weston-


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blackpirhana said:


> > a moose's ass
> 
> 
> Ummm..... That is an elk's ass, lol
> ...










well whatever it is 
its an ass


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

I wasn't expecting how big the eagle was when I saw it on the horse trail.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blackpirhana said:


> I wasn't expecting how big the eagle was when I saw it on the horse trail.


 i know what u mean
in person they look so huge compared to tv


----------

